# Early Transitions



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Early Transitions*

Mild Winters lead to quick transitions and advanced seasonality when they occur. Migrations of bait and the likes that push offshore on cooling temperatures will come flooding back into the bays on warming water temperatures regardless of what the calendar says. Two years ago, we had a hard Winter with cold weather deep into February and March and things stayed cool all the way out into the 1st week of June. That delayed bait migrations into the bays and it was one of the toughest we've seen on area bait camps. So this is a knife that cuts both ways. On my early morning walks, I'm already seeing Peach trees with blooms; and like many folks, we've been fighting broadleaf weeds on the grounds here at the lodge that we should see until March.

The expectation here is that spawning and seasonal patterns will be much advanced this Spring. We love primetime Airboat fishing in February and March and there's no doubt that February will be a glorious time to intercept great fishing way ahead of the seasonal calendar. We've got a great special going on for our wonderful clients and an appreciation event all February with great discounts of 20 and 30% off fishing trips.

*Duck Hunting *

Mild weather finally broke last week with a nice cold front coming in to help us make the push to the end of the season. We picked up some fresh birds and finally broke the early morning puddle duck shoots that had been flat on slick-offs and started warming up the barrels early. Afternoon duck hunting for Divers on the barrier island have been carrying the day during these slack weather periods with winds picking up mid-day. Pintails and Wigeon have been falling in on those afternoon shoots with lots of great looking birds going on the wall.

We're booked up for the last few days of the Texas Duck Season but we've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

